# Oklacon or Bust!



## BigBoobsMcGoo (May 30, 2008)

Well, i'm going to Oklacon this year, and I'm just wondering who else from FA is going!  (It will probably be my first convention. I might be going to Mephit this year, but it looks like school is going to get in the way.)

And if there are ANY furs in the East TN area or in surrounding states who want to drive there together, COUNT ME IN. It's going to be one HELL of a road-trip, and I'd love to have a fellow fur or two going with me!

Also, if there are any of you who've already BEEN to an oklacon, any tips on what I REALLY need to bring??? I already know to bring a mini sewing kit and LOTS of duct tape, but what else? What's the temp normally like down there during fall? I've never even been to Oklahoma before... >.>

I'm going in a tent, btw. It's a 20 person tent, so if you're under the age of 17 and looking for a place to stay, I'd be happy to share once I get to know you! PM me on my FA page and we'll talk! :3

Thanks!


----------



## TamaraRose (Jun 29, 2008)

tent  try  warm clothing cuase fall some time gets Chill  and have   fun


----------

